# Looking at forklift motors, need help!



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

First one is a big heavy 11 1/2" motor! Nice but maybe too big. Splined shaft could make fitting a coupler a bit more fiddly but with a 1.6" shaft it could be turned smooth and keyed.

Second one is one of a pair of wheel motors from a small forktruck. No size given but may only be about 7". The helical hear cut on the shaft could be problematic to couple too.

Third one also looks quite small.

Major will probably tell you all about them. 
Have you checked the shipping over the pond?


----------



## josh-uk (Feb 5, 2012)

I need to see what size motors the other 2 205 conversions have, and what kind of space there is to play with. Shipping is anywhere from £60 which is quite reasonable, to around £700! Like you said in the other thread, it would be probably easier, and cheaper, to take a drive up to chesterfield. Size and price would probably be my first concerns.

Do you think it would be best to find the biggest motor that can fit in the engine bay? I am looking for good performance and torque, and after all, the engine bay is not very wide.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Most people use a 9" motor. I guess there is a reason for that.

A 9" motor would be strong enough and give enough power and torque and not be too heavy.
A smaller motor would lack torque but might spin a bit faster though would lack the over all power output.
A larger motor would have more torque but would not spin so fast and weigh a lot too.

It depends on the vehicle it is used in. A small hatch would be fine with a 9" of whatever length fitted. It would give suffcient torque and be fast enough to give a reasonable top speed.

I have a stupidly heavy 11" motor that I am only gearing up to 3500rpm at 80mph. It means that the motor is likely to be very inefficient when running slowly in town.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Welcome josh,

Read my PM quickly!!! lol!


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Regarding the size of motor you can fit.


On a 205 GTI, From the gearbox housing to the frame is: 510mm (20.078").


Hope this helps.


----------

